# My ringneck doves



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone! I haven't brought home my new pigeon yet, so in the mean time I thought I would share some pictures of my doves. 


*Here are Cookie (female) and Cracker (male) sitting on their new baby*









*Here's Cookie feeding her baby who is one day old *









*Cracker looking as handsome as ever* 









*Here's the little baby at around 4 weeks old, she's just had a bath in that picture, that's why her feathers look kinda messy*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh....they are so sweet, all of them. That 1 day old baby looks so "naked" compared to a baby pigeon. You know.........it's a good thing I have a husband to keep me in line or else my house would be full of birds!!! I love them all....


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Heheh, I need a husband to keep me in line  
It's so amazing to me how these babies come out so naked and tiny, and within a matter of weeks they grow to be almost the same size as their parents, and fully feathered. That baby is over a month old now, she's stll covered with pins, but flies so gracefully


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Poofybird, 


Your doves are beautiful!!! I love the pictures and you camera takes EXCELLENT pictures too. You must be very proud of your doves, and good luck with the pigeon when you get it.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

They're beautiful birds

I want doves


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Oh! How sweet!!! I think the pic of the 4-week-old is my favorite. ~Alice*


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

you can see how they are protective and love their babies


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> you can see how they are protective and love their babies


Yes they are such great and attentive parents and so protective, especially the Dad. If anyone tried to go near the nest he would chase them and try to peck at them, it was the cutest thing. But once the baby was weaned they wanted her out of the cage  The dad even started to pull out her feathers to try to get her to leave. So they have seperate cages now. Do pigeons kick the chick out of the nest once it had weaned also?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are adorable!

Pigeons generally chase off a youngster sometime between the next laying and the resulting babies.

The hen is often the more aggressive towards them, but it varies. My pair I had a few years ago on a balcony were quite different personalities. The hen would chase previous young off, even grabbing them by a wing and pulling them away to the edge of the balcony. The male didn't seem too troubled, but his mate would peck at him until he got up from lounging around and made a show of evicting his earlier pair of kids 

John


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

That's pretty funny  My doves did get more presistent and aggressive in trying to get the baby out once the new eggs were layed. Mom and baby still walk and forage together when they're out of the cage, and they're fine, but Dad will still try to peck her even when they're far from the cage and nest. I find their behaviours so fascinating!


----------

